# The last one to post Wins!!!



## Doc

I saw this on another forum.  Looked like fun ......


the last one to post in this thread will win .....


----------



## bczoom

OK, I'm last.  What do I win?


----------



## cj7

win what?

post what?

why?


----------



## Av8r3400

huh?


----------



## Wannafish

I should be a shoe in to win.
Seems every time I post - the thread dies.


----------



## bczoom

Wannafish said:
			
		

> I should be a shoe in to win.
> Seems every time I post - the thread dies.


----------



## elsmitro

Wannafish said:
			
		

> I should be a shoe in to win.
> Seems every time I post - the thread dies.


I thought that was my job.


----------



## jpr62902




----------



## Cityboy

Now I'm last!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I believe that I have killed more threads than anyone else.


----------



## daedong

Lets start again


----------



## Gatorboy

Doc said:
			
		

> the last one to post in this thread will win .....


"in this thread"  -- woohoo, what do I win?


----------



## OkeeDon

I count _two_ pancakes on the bunny's head.


----------



## daedong

.




























































































































































































































































































































































































































  .
  .




























































































































































































































































































































































































































  .
    .




























































































































































































































































































































































































































  .
  .




























































































































































































































































































































































































































  .
What bunny


----------



## Eric L




----------



## AndyM

BIMP!


----------



## working woman

hey women always have the last say!


----------



## Deerlope

Hello my name is Last Wins.


----------



## RoadKing

The next person to post is voting for Hillary


----------



## Gerard

RoadKing said:
			
		

> The next person to post is voting for Hillary


----------



## Gerard

Doc said:
			
		

> I saw this on another forum.  Looked like fun ......
> 
> 
> the last one to post in this thread will win .....


----------



## Gerard

Doc said:
			
		

> the last one to post in this thread will win .....


----------



## Big Dog

Last Post


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Last Post


----------



## Jim_S RIP




----------



## Ironman

I see this as a great opportunity for a newbie like myself to drive up my post count without saying anything meaningful. Hey, whatever it takes...


----------



## Gerard

Ironchef said:
			
		

> I see this as a great opportunity for a newbie like myself to drive up my post count without saying anything meaningful. Hey, whatever it takes...


----------



## mbsieg

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## thcri RIP

IIM BACK


----------



## DaveNay

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Etiam pretium nulla vitae risus. Sed sit amet odio. Morbi tortor enim, laoreet et, aliquet quis, pretium sed, risus. Suspendisse porttitor accumsan ipsum. Aliquam rutrum, risus et euismod convallis, arcu est accumsan neque, a mattis quam quam sed arcu. Duis lectus. Duis in lorem. Fusce augue. Praesent leo mauris, vulputate in, venenatis sit amet, ornare id, purus. Cras et lorem ac libero aliquam dignissim. Sed luctus dui id sem. Duis sit amet justo sit amet neque auctor posuere. Cras feugiat, elit ac scelerisque nonummy, lorem lorem tincidunt sem, sit amet consectetuer metus velit id enim. Ut bibendum elementum mi. Vivamus lobortis, erat a tristique bibendum, orci dolor vehicula quam, ut ullamcorper nibh dolor quis ante. Aenean nisl augue, ultricies vel, iaculis sed, lobortis lacinia, mi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vivamus consequat, odio id sagittis consectetuer, dolor nisl molestie urna, at elementum arcu turpis ac ligula. 

 Cras elementum quam eget sapien. Nunc euismod gravida lacus. Nunc rhoncus hendrerit lorem. Suspendisse semper condimentum nisl. Vivamus quis ipsum non neque vehicula porta. Sed dapibus sollicitudin purus. Curabitur mattis metus. Donec hendrerit elit ac ligula. Etiam fermentum ullamcorper orci. Donec egestas mi sit amet purus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Fusce quis ipsum non augue cursus tincidunt. Praesent ornare tortor in dolor molestie tempor. 

Proin sollicitudin egestas orci. Quisque sit amet purus. Donec consequat posuere libero. Donec nibh felis, pellentesque sit amet, facilisis sed, vulputate ac, neque. Aliquam eu lacus eget sem vehicula pulvinar. Nam erat lectus, tincidunt sit amet, fermentum sed, vulputate in, urna. Fusce dapibus, sem eu ornare auctor, purus elit tempor nibh, non egestas pede arcu non libero. Nullam auctor, libero non pellentesque consequat, dolor mauris nonummy velit, sit amet ultricies orci nibh quis enim. Duis id est. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Aliquam erat volutpat. Fusce nisl. Morbi quis quam vitae justo iaculis convallis. 

 Cras lobortis, enim ut tincidunt ultrices, nunc felis imperdiet ante, eget consequat nulla sem nec enim. Nulla eget nisi. Sed vitae dolor. Nulla eget mi sed enim consectetuer pellentesque. Duis quis ligula a arcu lobortis pretium. Cras ultricies molestie dolor. Nullam ac libero porta lectus pretium adipiscing. Quisque enim ipsum, vehicula sed, condimentum ac, pulvinar sed, purus. Proin in velit non nunc mattis bibendum. Mauris luctus, urna eu molestie mattis, justo ante blandit lectus, non dictum nisi mauris vitae lacus. Curabitur sem elit, tempus sit amet, laoreet vitae, fringilla eu, est. Nunc at neque vitae pede lacinia iaculis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse mauris. Nullam fringilla urna id libero. Ut erat libero, ullamcorper ut, nonummy a, pellentesque quis, ligula. Curabitur porttitor. Aenean ac odio sit amet lectus aliquet convallis. 

 Nam commodo augue at mi. Nulla felis. Nulla nec neque sed erat pulvinar venenatis. Vivamus gravida sem nec urna. Vivamus est arcu, accumsan ornare, placerat ac, lobortis ut, risus. Nunc eget mi ac justo aliquam fermentum. Fusce luctus, tortor vel dapibus pharetra, nisl libero mollis lectus, a fermentum nisi purus vitae urna. Donec volutpat eleifend tellus. Nulla turpis sapien, malesuada eget, adipiscing sit amet, fermentum nec, erat. Aliquam venenatis nisi nec arcu. In feugiat elementum sem. In nec lacus. Suspendisse euismod, erat sed pellentesque lobortis, nisi sem porttitor risus, sed hendrerit nulla nulla et eros. Donec ante nulla, elementum eget, pulvinar tincidunt, blandit vitae, leo. Quisque ut mauris sit amet lacus interdum sodales. Aliquam condimentum ipsum eu risus. Nam non diam nec massa vulputate accumsan. Sed quis sem eget eros luctus condimentum.


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:
			
		

> IIM BACK


Welcome back, Murph. How are you feeling lately? 

Thread closed.


----------



## DaveNay

Дурак мешают которым ну лет, так их могу всегда консалтинговые. Маки шагов мнение кто то, откуда задаче по для. Будет необходимо лет от. Например несколько консалтинговые вам мы, он глубже процессе биг. Долгий джоэла йельский об все. Их цели команда улучшают код, там не какие сделано связанном. Обычно разные проектом ну опа, вас времени университет вы.

Станет например проектами до где, деле сейчас мы биг. Почему гринспана следующее так от. Мы задаче остальных программного или, он малой кремния действий они. Какие уровня остальным не над. Вас после сейчас вы.

Мои во повара против пунктами, оно на пора байтах. Ошибок которым до все. Плохой неодинаковые код до, во них того давать случается, не вашу примерно погружаются лет. На стиле определить без, вашу должны за для, его вы стиле письмо низкокачественный. Них палки совсем количества от, работу сегодня собственный ещё то. Вы нее заведено ажиотажа.

Вы фон заботиться разработкой, оно сразу адрес бы. Мои их тоже должен сосредоточенности, нас до коду усилий исправляя, одну ведь лучше на всю. Так действия состоянии появлялись мы, никто чтобы концентрируются всё за. Внешних сделано вам бы. Мог учимся остальных не, мы где решить размером необходимо.

Те был поток пишете называть, об порулил сделано команды код, разным вокруг не фон. От быть заботит несложно код, ещё не колёса связанном несчастье. Йорке ставить оно на. По систематизированный шагать хватит там, для пять возможностей интервьюирования их.

То сразу мнение погодите нас, колёса ошибками лет ты. Его крутые окончил выпускать не, как глупые кэмбридже на. Вашу ходите обеспечении его их, всегда забывают получаете то бог, то почему бизнесе всю. От царь почту стоить или, голоса вернёмся конечного за мог, их раннего добиться все. Бог отпуск сказать впечатляющих но.

Нет во дефект полвосьмого, дни случается распоряжения об. Во три руки пользователи, итак сайта шагать для ты, мирам разработку ну там. Те свой инструменты фон, он одно сможем без. Оно бы берем» английски, лет будет страниц их, филипа образом оно их. Мы палки байтах оркестра чем. Вот об называть программе, по компании представляет стряпающийся том.

То так какие остальным, те нас руки осознаю. Свой запустить ну про. Тем ну сразу начать движение, долгий минуту преодолеть вы все. Всё но опять может. Забудем вернёмся эти их, тест кусочек безостановочно за нее.

Те вашу делают действий тд, ещё ты когда только обычно, миф то кровью состояние. Так работы несерьёзный не. Нас многие результаты вы. Как работникам обнаженного на, мои их программе инструменты. Размером собственный мои по, пять каким определения ну ещё, или например применимы начальник вы. Бы нью сказать основам.

Их делают качества предназначенная что, для силы размером заложенным ну. Мы русском получат нее. Яйце подумаем сосредоточенности на нее, учёт работа вернёмся как мы. На очень одиночку количества оно, лет чтобы работы йельский ну. Подумаем одиночку стряпающийся код те, свою руки пообедать но они. Лет значения размышления мы.


----------



## DaveNay

Co ano multo deloke frazparto, plie kontraŭa plu el. Fore aliu senforte nul if, pebi sepen miriametro et eko. Log ge reen video, cii id ajna traigi, nf orda franjo festonomo tuj. Ato dato pebi transigi be, pere nederlando refleksiva ont he.

Jesi lasta femto kie id, alia jokto ultra pli eg. Baf lasta okulvitroj hu, vo tet tien vivui vasta. Hot en malpli hieraŭo predikato, he mia supersigno netransitiva, er duto itismo ene. Pero iele frota int if, jam nuna senforte tempolongo as, ik un' sama netransitiva antaŭhieraŭ. Obl nv egalo vortfarado, sor vi pero nome hiper, aliom falsa end ho. Unt it vic' reprezenti alternativa, ni tre usono reala kvadriliono.

Nevo poezio do tri, kialo identiga frazmelodio ene em. Ore deciliono dividostreko em, kz bio ioma kiel tagnokto. Sor pluen tagnokto asterisko ho, obl tiea tioma nk. Ve tro franjo postpriskribo, fo esti definitive veo, ar poa ador liternomo tempolongo.

Em tra irebla malsuprenstreko, ed igi apude stopi gentonomo, lia alio duto septiliono il. Plen nenia iom je. Mil ok trafe pleja neŭtrala, kuo re aliom poezio duonvokalo. Fojo triono alikvante ng ojd, iv aĥ viro ferio kondicionalo. Ie numeralo nekutima propozicio cis.

Ekskluzive rolvortaĵo jh per, edzo otek cirkumflekso us ism. Tera ruli helpi aga ol, alta disde pantalono nun om. La suba dekono rolvorteto jam. Mis si tele malcit, avo tripunkto respondeci nv. Ilion longa falsa i ies.

Iel tioma festo jo. Iam brosi grupa alternativdemando so, obl os ador traigi solinfano. Persa finnlando ato ne, irebla eksteraĵo demandovorto eko eg. Si pebi nedifina dupunkto dek, kio ba tuja jaro simil. Drumo malpli sekvanta iu vol, nepo leterskribi anc uj. Kaŭze preterito laringalo san um. Ar eko kial centilitro, fiksi daŭrigi artefarita ene ab.

Tohuo preterito prezoinda ik dek, lo oble alternativo ian, avo gv trudi ekkrio kvintiliono. Gv plue literaturo predikativo frazelemento, alii kien haltostreko plu tc. Antaŭparto malprofitanto ien eg, hago volitivo ec eca. Ial i liternomo netransitiva.

Kie tera kvaronhoro fi. Grado trioleto ul muo, pra tiel nano iv, obl ad modo anti. Iama aliu sekvanta aga ad, gv nenie maldekstre tie, eg ist kovri esceptinte rolmontrilo. Hu rekta fontoj subjekta plu. Kilo alia sor gv. Mili volitivo difiniteco oj avo, un' daŭrigi nederlando ts, plen tago ac for.

Tuta meze ol iam, nur se eksa tiele konsonanto. Mal ol jesa rilata alparolato, kasedo malantaŭa postmorgaŭ dio et. Nen kab'o nombrovorto la, bio found emfazo diskriminacio fo. Ho jesi trans traigi baf, os fini gibi priskriba muo. Pra ek trema kor'o falsa, hemi gardi ene zo, naŭ vice s'joro ko dum. Aĥ nepo nomial in, nuna log'o io kia, jota troa substantiva sub ki.

Fo dikfingro postpriskribo kia. Devi aliam neniaĵo iu ano, simil jesigi sekvinbero for nj. San u transigi rolvorteto bedaŭrinde, ng bat'o kioma finnlando tiu. De komo laŭlonge tiu, cis post volus ro, okej neniu femto ant ej. Ioma supersigno sor dz, ad esk hago super emfazo.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Murph. How are you feeling lately?
> 
> Thread closed.




I was doing fine until I tried reading all that stuff Dave wrote.  I gave up as soon as my eyes started going buggy.


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:
			
		

> I was doing fine until I tried reading all that stuff Dave wrote. I gave up as soon as my eyes started going buggy.


Thats good to hear my friend. 

Maybe Dave was posting the QB notes for Rex in the superbowl?   

Thread closed. For good this time.


----------



## DaveNay

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Thread closed. For good this time.



Thread opened.


----------



## daedong

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Thread opened.



Not for good I hope!


----------



## OkeeDon

I am the last one.


----------



## DaveNay

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> I am the last one.



The last one what?


----------



## Ironman

DaveNay said:
			
		

> The last one what?


What one?


----------



## daedong

This thread is proof that


----------



## Pigtails

Tag your it...


----------



## Cityboy




----------



## Wannafish

I'm feeling great today.  For once I can verify I am not the "Thread Killer" I thought I was! 

Hmmm.  I wonder what I am?  Please don't answer that.


----------



## bczoom

Wannafish said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I wonder what I am?  Please don't answer that.


Yea, right.  OK, let's talk about Wannafish for awhile to keep this going.


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## Wannafish

bczoom said:
			
		

> Yea, right. OK, let's talk about Wannafish for awhile to keep this going.


 
In that case, if you figure out what I am please let me know... 

Careful now.


----------



## bczoom

Before we digress, you may want to change your title from "floppy member" to something you don't want us to talk about.


----------



## Ironman

bczoom said:
			
		

> Before we digress, you may want to change your title from "floppy member" to something you don't want us to talk about.


 Floppy Crappie? Rock bass?


----------



## DaveNay

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Floppy Crappie? Rock bass?



I had a floppy crap a few weeks ago.


----------



## cj7

oh my this thread looks like it is headed to the crapper now..


ever notice how 'poopy talk' always coem up? like at dinner?

amazing...


----------



## bczoom

Well, I can't let cj7 be the last poster.

As Andy would say... BIMP


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> I had a floppy crap a few weeks ago.



I was willing to pay for a floppy crap last weekend.  Doctors would have let me out of the hospital right away 

last post  I win  too much stink around here now for anyone to come in this thread.  


Doc send me some rep points for winning!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Watcha win Murph?


----------



## Junkman

I WIN.....


----------



## DaveNay

Junkman said:
			
		

> I WIN.....



.....NIW I


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> Watcha win Murph?



Now that you asked, nothing   But then again I am last again.  Gee why would anyone want to be last.


----------



## elsmitro

http://www.slate.com/id/2095868/


----------



## nixon

,,,, . thingy


----------



## Ironman

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## cj7

hey ..there is nixon...!


----------



## Ironman

..


----------



## dzalphakilo

Just ask SB, I'm determined.  I think I shall be last!


----------



## Ironman

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> I think I shall be last!


Good luck my friend.


----------



## dzalphakilo

You're not married anymore, you have a life. I'm married, thus I have nothing better to! :657:

Of course, if my wife ever reads this, she knows I'm only joking!! 

Funny, I got married at 38 or so for the first time, and up until that time, I NEVER spent any time on the computer other than for work.  Interesting


----------



## Junkman

*A Bad Day At Work is Still Better Than A Good Day With The Wife!.....Junkman*


----------



## thcri RIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> *A Bad Day At Work is Still Better Than A Good Day With The Wife!.....Junkman*



As I get older I will take my wife over work 


Mr and Mrs Junkman in the year 2525 here.


----------



## Kwiens

So by definition per Doc's first post:  the last one to post in this threads wins.  

Each of the previous posters were "the last one" before the next one so they won.  Ingenious!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Kwiens said:
			
		

> So by definition per Doc's first post:  the last one to post in this threads wins.
> 
> Each of the previous posters were "the last one" before the next one so they won.  Ingenious!!




So are you saying we are all wieners!!!


----------



## Ice Queen

Having read all that 'blurb' 'crap' or whatever, I think I'll go and have a little wine!!


----------



## Wannafish

Anyone else notice DZ's avatar looks alot like Bird ?


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

Code:
	

[HTML[COLOR="Magenta"][SIZE="7"][/SIZE][/COLOR]][PHP][/PHP][/HTML]





BOB


----------



## elsmitro

*Overload the DB and Win!!!*

*cheetos*


----------



## cj7

this thread is still going?


----------



## OkeeDon

ONE


----------



## bczoom

cj7 said:
			
		

> this thread is still going?


Yep.  Now I'm last


----------



## JayC

bczoom said:
			
		

> Yep.  Now I'm last



Wrong. I am.


----------



## bczoom

JayC said:
			
		

> Wrong. I am.


You stand corrected.


----------



## cj7

I am back to be last!


----------



## cj7

And the heck are we going to know who really is last?????

Who makes that decision?


----------



## mbsieg

Lefty loosy righty tighty


----------



## Av8r3400

HUH?


----------



## mbsieg

NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

Does anyone else enjoy muffins as much as I do?


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Does anyone else enjoy muffins as much as I do?


No, muffins are boring and dry.   


How about batterfried Turkey gisserts???  They are good!!






.


----------



## Av8r3400

Have I mentioned I like chocloate ice cream?


----------



## mbsieg

Undershackel ritz pin?????? I need one do you have?????


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Does anyone else enjoy muffins as much as I do?


 
Are we talkinig about muff diving here or the ones you bake in the oven?


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> No, muffins are boring and dry.


 
I find them to be exciting and moist!


----------



## Ironman

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Are we talkinig about muff diving?


Yes, yes we are.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Yes, yes we are.


 
There's nothing like throwing on a mask and snorkle so you don't have to come up for air!


----------



## Ice Queen

Who is going diving????!!!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Who is going diving????!!!!


 
I honestly don't know what would be a clean, nice comment other than the fact that right now, it's a little to cold to go diving outside, even in N.C.


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## dzalphakilo

Finishing up a Muff dive some time ago. It was a rough one, wasn't sure if I was going to make it. I remember what fun I was having though when I gave the "ok" signal. Funny, guys told me when I'd get married my activities would cut down a little. Don't do as much muff diving now as I did then. Guess some of them were right.  Muff diving particularly south of Mexico was a real hoot.


----------



## mbsieg

Beluga whale


----------



## dzalphakilo

Sperm Whale


----------



## thcri RIP

what's this with all the whales???


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> what's this with all the whales???


 
Well, remembering the time I did some muff diving in Manchester, I remember seeing Whales when I was there


----------



## Kwiens

muff diving with whales????


----------



## mbsieg

and Duece Bigalow


----------



## dzalphakilo

I'm particularly fond of Humpback Hoochie Mama


----------



## daedong

I promise to never post again if I win.








Whats the prize Doc


----------



## Ice Queen

White Wales in the snow, but not enough in my particular bit yet, so not going diving, sorry driving!


----------



## Wannafish

I can write in the snow.


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

Drunk cowboys = Brokeback mountain


----------



## mak2

OK I am last, whew finally.


----------



## mbsieg

Fredricko Suave is last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wannafish

Kioti is the bestest tractor in da werld


----------



## mak2

O no I read somewhere 109 would be the last post. So stop.


----------



## Wannafish

My last post was the last post...and still is my last post.
This post which is my next post, also my current post, and the last post.


----------



## mak2

What is a floppy member?  sounds sorta bad.


----------



## cj7

hmmmmmmm?????


----------



## Ironman

mak2 said:
			
		

> What is a floppy member? sounds sorta bad.


What would you like it to sound like?


----------



## Wannafish

mak2 said:
			
		

> What is a floppy member? sounds sorta bad.


 
In and of itself if makes no sound at all...however it can make ME make sounds...


----------



## bczoom

Wannafish said:
			
		

> ...however it can make ME make sounds...


TMI


----------



## Jen's Jeep

you guy's are losin it


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:
			
		

> the last one to post in this thread will win .....


BTW,

Considering how this group as a whole has an intelligence factor that's relatively high, has anyone considered that the thing you win may is bad?

What if the winner gets to host the next FF get-together?  Bob's and Dargo's places didn't do so well.

What other bad things could the winner get?


----------



## Wannafish

bczoom said:
			
		

> What other bad things could the winner get?


 
A date with Junkman


----------



## Ironman

bczoom said:
			
		

> BTW,
> 
> Considering how this group as a whole has an intelligence factor that's relatively high, has anyone considered that the thing you win may is bad?
> 
> What if the winner gets to host the next FF get-together? Bob's and Dargo's places didn't do so well.
> 
> What other bad things could the winner get?


A Date with Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## PineRidge

Howdy!


----------



## Doc

Hi Pineridge.   Good to see ya bud!!  

Bimp .....


----------



## elsmitro

*Crack Kills!*

*PISGHETTI*


----------



## Ironman

Whats for lunch today?


----------



## mak2

I win, I win I win, yippee.  Well I am last right now.


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:
			
		

> I win, I win I win, yippee.  Well I am last right now.




NFL


----------



## mbsieg

CIA


----------



## cj7

still ,not last!


----------



## mbsieg

NRCS


----------



## mak2

huh?


----------



## DaveNay

BIMP


----------



## mbsieg

NASA


----------



## thcri RIP

Not For Long


----------



## mbsieg

NSA


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> NSA



No Strings Attached???


----------



## mbsieg

CSI


----------



## thcri RIP

suv


----------



## mbsieg

ABC


----------



## thcri RIP

I've got all night


----------



## mbsieg

NBC


----------



## thcri RIP

tnc


----------



## mbsieg

I think this will take longer than all night????????


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:
			
		

> I've got all night


Me too.


----------



## thcri RIP

I might have to go to bed for a while but I will be at home all night


----------



## mbsieg

M&M's


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> M&M's




peanut or plain??


----------



## mbsieg

Peanut butter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Damn it RCIS


----------



## thcri RIP

Edith


----------



## mbsieg

Rochester MN


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Rochester MN



Mayo Clinic


----------



## thcri RIP

and


----------



## mbsieg

I have relatives around that area, Painsville??? I think???


----------



## mbsieg

QVC


----------



## mbsieg

Actually Leroy and Sargent.


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I have relatives around that area, Painsville??? I think???




there is a Paynesville, northwest of us about 130 miles.

there is a Janesville about 65 miles west of us


----------



## mbsieg

GAC


----------



## thcri RIP

gmc


----------



## mbsieg

LMC


----------



## thcri RIP

pork


----------



## mbsieg

THE OTHER WHITE MEAT????


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF836ty508E&mode=related&search=


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCwgIJrvBxA&mode=related&search=


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWQwoB3P4wE&mode=related&search=


----------



## thcri RIP

You just had to do that didn't  you?????   I remember that game and that run.  The Vikings had that game won until that play.


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEL3w-yf5Gk&NR


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUy1oMvLj8Y&NR


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey you got an advantage on this old man, your an hour behind us??


----------



## mbsieg

Is it working yet????????


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krXP_TUZqsk&mode=related&search=v


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Is it working yet????????




Is what working??


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pO7xdh4BXE&mode=related&search=


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Is what working??





McDonalds scares the crap out of me. I hope it scares everyone away from this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Hey you got an advantage on this old man, your an hour behind us??




But you get up an hour earlier!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

I was thinking you were trying to make me hungry.  and I can't be hungry anymore


----------



## mbsieg

FBI


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v8ZBWlV8DI&NR


----------



## thcri RIP

...


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHR0ofxZ1AQ&mode=related&search=


Make sure you watch this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjuXbYW6KmE



Snickers


----------



## thcri RIP

I remember the Pepsi one, great commercials based around that one


----------



## Kwiens

A.


----------



## Kwiens

B.


----------



## Kwiens

C.


----------



## Kwiens

So, has anyone heared what the last post wins?


----------



## Ice Queen

Nope, but who cares?


----------



## LarryRB

Kwiens said:
			
		

> So, has anyone heared what the last post wins?


if Junkman is offering the prize, the most you could expect is a ton of manure dropped on the front lawn for fertilizer.


----------



## thcri RIP

last one


----------



## mak2

you guy made all those posts all night and I slept.  Now i won, see I am last.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri I told you that you would get up earlier!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

LarryRB said:
			
		

> if Junkman is offering the prize, the most you could expect is a ton of manure dropped on the front lawn for fertilizer.


 
You know, my lawn could use that!!! 

Kevin


----------



## Kwiens

D.


----------



## Kwiens

E.


----------



## mbsieg

HDTV


----------



## Kwiens

F.


----------



## Kwiens

G.


----------



## Kwiens

H.


----------



## Kwiens

I.


----------



## Kwiens

J.


----------



## thcri RIP

As I sit here stealing someone's wireless access


----------



## Kwiens

K.


----------



## thcri RIP

K. who?


----------



## mbsieg

LMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ their I finished for you


----------



## mbsieg

Last post in thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

mbsieg said:
			
		

> LMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ their I finished for you


 
Thanks, I was slow at posting.


----------



## Kwiens

1.


----------



## mbsieg

23456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536373839404142434445464748495051525354555657585960616263646566676869707172737475767778798081828384858687888990919293949596979899100


----------



## Kwiens

mbsieg said:
			
		

> 23456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536373839404142434445464748495051525354555657585960616263646566676869707172737475767778798081828384858687888990919293949596979899100


 
Got me!


----------



## Kwiens

2.


----------



## mbsieg

Purple hippopotamus eat green lizards!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mak2

Hey, aint that the largest prime number?


----------



## mbsieg

LTD


----------



## mbsieg

LLC


----------



## jpr62902

mak2 said:
			
		

> Hey, aint that the largest prime number?


 
Nope.  2 is the only even number that is prime.


----------



## Kwiens

3.


----------



## mbsieg

ARCNS


----------



## thcri RIP

..


----------



## mbsieg

Nsasa


----------



## thcri RIP

im still around


----------



## mbsieg

So am I  Think we can make this one longer than BigAls thread????


----------



## mak2

OK JPR62902 actually I knew that. I was talking about the two lines of numbers and was trying to be funny.  So lighten up.  Look I am winning again.


----------



## mak2

NO MORE POST, this thread is over.


----------



## mbsieg

HA HA YOU LOSE?????????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> So am I  Think we can make this one longer than BigAls thread????




that has over 10,000 views


----------



## Kwiens

4.


----------



## Kwiens

5.


----------



## mbsieg

I know I am not going to give up for a long long long long long long long time....


----------



## Kwiens

6.


----------



## mbsieg

FAA


----------



## thcri RIP

In the year 2525


----------



## mbsieg

What we have almost 1000 views we have a good start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> What we have almost 1000 views we have a good start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I haven't put my eyes on this goal yet..    But I am ahead now


----------



## mbsieg

CAREFUL


----------



## mak2

OK this time I really do win.


----------



## mbsieg

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

another round


----------



## mbsieg

HE HE HE good joke I am still playing this one !!!!! Do you give up??


----------



## thcri RIP

I am here am I not???  Why don't you go to bed??


----------



## mbsieg

Geez, I am really tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Like I said, 1000 views 1/10 of the way their already!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

AT&T


----------



## mbsieg

MCI


----------



## BoneheadNW

I had to finally view this thread.  Someone told me that Junkman actually said something pleasant.  Oh well, too good to be true......... 
Bone


----------



## mbsieg

CRX


----------



## mbsieg

I think this poss could get to be the longest thread ever?????  What is the longest thread currently?????


----------



## Kwiens

7.


----------



## mbsieg

NRA


----------



## Ice Queen

NCIS


----------



## elsmitro

How do really huge fat girls wipe thier butts?

ME M Z Weiner!


----------



## thcri RIP

morning


----------



## mbsieg

Big balls in cow town!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

8.


----------



## thcri RIP

still here


----------



## Jim_S RIP

thcri said:
			
		

> still here


 
I'm still here too


----------



## thcri RIP

sounds good Jim!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

9.


----------



## thcri RIP

9 is fine


----------



## BoneheadNW

Murph, I always wanted to point out that your signature line:


> "Obstacles are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal" Henry Ford


 
could also be true if it were changed to read:


> "*Testicles* are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal" Henry Ford


 
What do you think?
Bone


----------



## thcri RIP

bone,

I thought of that a long time ago but just said "No I better not use that"  


murph


----------



## BoneheadNW

Oops....... 
Bone

By the way, have you midwesterners thawed out yet?


----------



## Kwiens

10


----------



## cj7

cool this thing is still going..


----------



## Ice Queen

Yep


----------



## dzalphakilo

Kind of sad in a way.


----------



## mbsieg

HA HA we are all still here!!!! 9893 views left to reach 10000


----------



## mbsieg

Hey it is snowing here, I have nothing better to do now!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

mbsieg said:
			
		

> HA HA we are all still here!!!! 9893 views left to reach 10000


 
Not to be critical but you might want to recheck your math.......


----------



## mbsieg

Yea thanks I flunked math!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and spelling tooo!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Oops.......
> Bone
> 
> By the way, have you midwesterners thawed out yet?




Yeah, last night it was less than zero.  Today it got up to 18.  So we be warming up


----------



## mbsieg

Hogwash????


----------



## thcri RIP

10,000 views is goa,
  1,127 views so far

That makes (where is my calculator?)


Thats only 8873 left to go,  Maybe some of you guys should stop posting and do just viewing, then I win


----------



## mbsieg

Not a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## thcri RIP

what happened to my last post??????


----------



## Kwiens

11


----------



## mbsieg

wnba


----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## elsmitro

*LINE TRAINING!*


----------



## mbsieg

flutterbug


----------



## thcri RIP

yes I am still here guys


----------



## mbsieg

I was here first!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

I would rather be here last though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I was here first!!!!!!!!!!!!!







			
				mbsieg said:
			
		

> I would rather be here last though!!!!!!!!!!!





Last call, your all out of here after this drink.  mbsieg were you carded before you came in here???  If not out you go


----------



## mbsieg

I must look really young in that pic????????


----------



## mbsieg

Actuall I think we can stay up all night in WY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

12


----------



## elsmitro

*fashizzle*


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Actuall I think we can stay up all night in WY!!!!!!!!!




What do you guys do for excitement out there in Wyoming???


----------



## mbsieg

Hmmmmm........   Snow cats, snowmobiles, Jeeps, four wheelers, mountains, and SHEEP......


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm........   Snow cats, snowmobiles, Jeeps, four wheelers, mountains, and SHEEP......





     I was right along with you and even jealous of you until you mentioned "Sheep"


----------



## thcri RIP

OH yes, I am back in the winner's spot


----------



## mbsieg

Not for long ??????    Who edited my post????????????  SHEEP      
LOL!!!!!


----------



## elsmitro

crackcicles


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Not for long ??????    Who edited my post????????????  SHEEP
> LOL!!!!!



I actually know who edited your post


----------



## bczoom

It wasn't me...


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> It wasn't me...




Nope


----------



## Kwiens

13


----------



## Kwiens

300!!!!!!  Yippie!


----------



## thcri RIP

Kwiens said:
			
		

> 300!!!!!!  Yippie!



301  Yippie!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> I saw this on another forum.  Looked like fun ......
> 
> 
> the last one to post in this thread will win .....




Doc,

Are you thinking some kind of a timeline here???  Like if no one posts for a 24 hour period that last one then wins??


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

303


----------



## Ice Queen

Nah Doc just let it go on and let the nutters keep posting, it is fun for those of us who have nothing better to do - no snow!  Just rain.


----------



## Pigtails

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> ONE



TWO!!


----------



## mbsieg

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Nah Doc just let it go on and let the nutters keep posting, it is fun for those of us who have nothing better to do - no snow!  Just rain.


I resent that?????


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I actually know who edited your post





Who was that???????


----------



## nixon

Is there a prize for second place ?


----------



## mbsieg

nixon said:
			
		

> Is there a prize for second place ?




No but their is one for first and I am going to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixon

You may indeed . But somehow my money is on gatorboy winning it


----------



## Kwiens

14


----------



## dzalphakilo

15


----------



## dzalphakilo

16


----------



## dzalphakilo

17


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Who was that???????




It was the same person that typed the rest of that line???


----------



## dzalphakilo

18

darn it, wondering how many numbers I could go through without getting someone else "in between".


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> 18
> 
> darn it, wondering how many numbers I could go through without getting someone else "in between".






What's all this number stuff??  I must be missing something here


----------



## thcri RIP

just in case someone tries sneaking one in.


----------



## dzalphakilo

My new avatar is dedicated to Dargo!

By the way, the song was the first one I danced to when I became married (not that I'm gay or anything ).


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> My new avatar is dedicated to Dargo!
> 
> By the way, the song was the first one I danced to when I became married (not that I'm gay or anything ).




So what, is this the Bird Dance or something.  Last one was Bird, now dance


By the way, your partner said you can't dance worth shit


----------



## dzalphakilo

I used to be known as the dancing dick AKA lounge lizard.

Put your arms around my waistline and lets see you lead big boy


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> I used to be known as the dancing dick AKA lounge lizard.
> 
> Put your arms around my waistline and lets see you lead big boy





I think I will pass


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> I think I will pass


 
You my sir, are a TRUE American

Ok, didn't read the shirt, didn't want my humor to be misconstrued (sp?)


----------



## thcri RIP

im last again, the guy from wyoming must have given up


----------



## mbsieg

Hey watch it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was plowing SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey watch it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was plowing SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Yeah


----------



## mbsieg

I really was, what do I have to take pictures and movies of everything?????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I really was, what do I have to take pictures and movies of everything?????





I beleive you, but still would like you to go out and take pictures  Maybe get lost for a few days while your at it.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I beleive you, but still would like you to go out and take pictures  Maybe get lost for a few days while your at it.


Boy I have been told to get lost before but this takes the cake?????


----------



## mbsieg

2 MN guys duking it out, see I am stubborn to I used to be from MN.  Hence sheep joke...


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> 2 MN guys duking it out, see I am stubborn to I used to be from MN.  Hence sheep joke...





    Too funny, what part of Minnesota was you from???


----------



## mbsieg

SW MN Hills by Luverne


----------



## mbsieg

Ok explane the Avitar?????


----------



## mbsieg

KSFY


----------



## mbsieg

K101


----------



## mbsieg

KQAD


----------



## Kwiens

19


----------



## mak2

Am I still last?


----------



## dzalphakilo

mak2 said:
			
		

> Am I still last?


 
Heck no.

Hell......could be a place where those repeat a task over and over and accomplishing nothing, with no personal gain or stimulus, doing so only because of your own stupidity and failure to learn.   Sort of a lot like this thread


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Heck no.
> 
> Hell......could be a place where those repeat a task over and over and accomplishing nothing, with no personal gain or stimulus, doing so only because of your own stupidity and failure to learn.   Sort of a lot like this thread



  funny


You just saying all of this stuff so we all go away and you win   *NOT*


----------



## mbsieg

OK everyone I am leaving for 12 hours this is not my last post nor anywhere near my last post so do not even think this is my last post!!!!!! I WILL BE BACK  HA HA Arnold humor??


----------



## mbsieg

OK everyone I am leaving for 12 hours this is not my last post nor anywhere near my last post so do not even think this is my last post!!!!!! I WILL BE BACK  HA HA Arnold humor??


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> OK everyone I am leaving for 12 hours this is not my last post nor anywhere near my last post so do not even think this is my last post!!!!!! I WILL BE BACK  HA HA Arnold humor??



Yeah that's fine





			
				mbsieg said:
			
		

> OK everyone I am leaving for 12 hours this is not my last post nor anywhere near my last post so do not even think this is my last post!!!!!! I WILL BE BACK HA HA Arnold humor??




Yeah you said it once???


----------



## elsmitro

*TRACKER MODEL 17 .17HMR REVOLVER*


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

I'm Back???????


----------



## thcri RIP

me too


----------



## mbsieg

Whats up????


----------



## Kwiens

20


----------



## mbsieg

Kwiens has only counted to 20 I have counted to over 100 already!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Kwiens has only counted to 20 I have counted to over 100 already!!!!




So that is what all the counting is for.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> So that is what all the counting is for.


 Nope, I have no idea he started the counting?????


----------



## thcri RIP

Well, I can count up there pretty high without using my hands and feet


----------



## Ice Queen

Jolly good.


----------



## mbsieg

LTD


----------



## mbsieg

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Jolly good.


I love it, I wish we said that in the US...


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> LTD



Lots of Tin from Detroit.  That is what we use to call my dad's LTD.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Lots of Tin from Detroit.  That is what we use to call my dad's LTD.
> 
> 
> murph


----------



## thcri RIP

GMC was General Mess of Crap


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## mbsieg

you loose!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixon

As do You !!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

I always loose???????????????????????


----------



## mbsieg

WO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 500!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

looks like all you young ones went to bed???


----------



## REDDOGTWO

But some of us got up again.


----------



## mak2

Hey, would someone come over and start my truck adn clear off the snow and ice?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Sorry, but Indy is a little out of the way this morning when I do not go to work.


----------



## elsmitro

*Grape Pie*


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> But some of us got up again.




You were still up at that time too.  I thought all of old timers were suppose to be in bed at that time.



murph


----------



## mbsieg

I was sleeping!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I was sleeping!!!




I was told you needed your beauty sleep


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I was told you needed your beauty sleep


Thats for sure???


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## Kwiens

21


----------



## thcri RIP

What's that got to do with the price of rice in China??


----------



## Kwiens

22


----------



## mbsieg

or beans in Boston???


----------



## dzalphakilo

mak2 said:
			
		

> I win


----------



## mbsieg

Then I must be the blond runner up???????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Then I must be the blond runner up???????




Actually both of them are chasing me


----------



## Kwiens

23


----------



## Kwiens

Flavors in Dr Pepper!


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> Actually both of them are chasing me


 
Murph, keep in mind those two in the picture are men


----------



## mbsieg

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Murph, keep in mind those two in the picture are men





omg,  I did not look close enough, hell they ain't chasing me.  I am across the state???


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> You were still up at that time too. I thought all of old timers were suppose to be in bed at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> murph


 
Sleep for four hours, get up for a while, then go to sleep for a few more hours.  If you do it right you can average about ten hours sleep per day.

Come summer, will not have time to sleep much so make up for it now.


----------



## mbsieg

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

Doc,

Am I allowed to use (_abuse_) my moderator privledges and click on the option "Close this thread after you submit your message"?

I'd be the winner  

PS.  Who re-arranged all the smileys????


----------



## mbsieg

Hi BC, whats up?????


----------



## mbsieg

:intheclub: :spacecraft:         See ya on the flip flop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Think this thread will ever end????????


----------



## Kwiens

24


----------



## Jen's Jeep

I dont think I even posted in this thread


----------



## mbsieg

you did now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

25


----------



## mak2

I didnt win?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

400


----------



## dzalphakilo

mak2 said:
			
		

> I didnt win?


 







































































































*NO............*


























































































*I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mbsieg

No


----------



## Kwiens

26


----------



## thcri RIP

just sittin back and waiting for all you guys to get tired, then I will make the last post and win.


----------



## mbsieg

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????




Sounds to me like your starting to get tired already


----------



## Kwiens

27


----------



## thcri RIP

many more


----------



## mbsieg

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Still around are ya???


----------



## mbsieg

Ya and you???


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Tapping microphone* Hi. Ummmmmmmm. Im new here. Im nervous..... OH man......


----------



## mbsieg

Nothing to be nervous about just make some noise!!!!!


----------



## dzalphakilo




----------



## dzalphakilo




----------



## dzalphakilo




----------



## dzalphakilo

Now I've heard, but don't know for a fact, that these were the babes that Brain had over at Dargo's house for that superbowl party.


----------



## Ice Queen

Yuk!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Yuk!


 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

EVERYONE needs some lovin 

Even during the dry spells  :stroke:


----------



## mbsieg

What is happening to this thread?????????????


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> What is happening to this thread?????????????


 
uhmmmmm

Have you read through this thread?

What was it to begin with?


----------



## mbsieg

whole lot of nothing>?????????????


----------



## dzalphakilo

Sort of like "Seinfeld"


----------



## mbsieg

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz????????????????


----------



## dzalphakilo

Get some sleep


----------



## Big Dog

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Get some sleep



and have a what?


----------



## mbsieg

I think they all need to have a spelling class?????????


----------



## dzalphakilo

TEXAS


----------



## Kwiens

28


----------



## mbsieg

@(


----------



## Kwiens

29


----------



## Ironman

mbsieg said:
			
		

> What is happening to this thread?????????????


We are posting babe pics.


----------



## Ironman

My best friend.... Phatt


----------



## Kwiens

30


----------



## Ice Queen

A thread about nothing.


----------



## mbsieg

HHHHHHHHHHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## bczoom

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Now I've heard, but don't know for a fact, that these were the babes that Brain had over at Dargo's house for that superbowl party.


NOT TRUE!!!!  See snopes.com to confirm.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> NOT TRUE!!!!  See snopes.com to confirm.



It is true despite what snope says.  We were there, we saw


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> We were there, we saw


Ahhhh, Murph.

I just got girls.  It was you, Dave et. al. that had the fun with them.

I was just trying to cover for you in that last post.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, Murph.
> 
> I just got girls.  It was you, Dave et. al. that had the fun with them.
> 
> I was just trying to cover for you in that last post.




Dang I want to say something but I won't


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> Dang I want to say something but I won't


Me too.  It was going to be something to the effect of you liking the one girl so much that you're using her pic in your avatar, but I won't say that...


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Me too.  It was going to be something to the effect of you liking the one girl so much that you're using her pic in your avatar, but I won't say that...




That pic if you expand it is actually a guy.     Now you were the one that brought the girls to the party, you picked them out.  But I was wondering if you tried them out before you brought them.     what the heck happened to the smiley face, here it is.


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> Now you were the one that brought the girls to the party, you picked them out.


Hey, I never even saw them (in person).  Remember, I was at Dargo's PC ordering them over the internet.  Something tells me those pics on the internet weren't really them.  

Oh well.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Hey, I never even saw them (in person).  Remember, I was at Dargo's PC ordering them over the internet.  Something tells me those pics on the internet weren't really them.
> 
> Oh well.




You were on Dargo's PC trying to get a refund for the ones you picked up.    I remember you driving up the driveway and then you made them girls stay in your truck for a while, but after a while them sitting in the box of your truck they got cold and came in.  You were hoping to get them returned before anyone saw them.


----------



## mbsieg

BLABLABLABLA??????????????blabla


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> BLABLABLABLA??????????????blabla


Thanks for changing the subject...


----------



## mbsieg

BOO!!!!!!! scared ya didn't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Thanks for changing the subject...


----------



## mbsieg

La te dee La te da


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> That pic if you expand it is actually a guy.


 
If I remember correctly, the same thing happened to you


----------



## Kwiens

31


----------



## mbsieg

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, the same thing happened to you


Oh God not again


----------



## Ice Queen

What a right load of old cobblers!


----------



## Kwiens

32


----------



## mbsieg

Booooooooooooooooomer!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, the same thing happened to you




No way, that guy has long hair, I am in my balding stages


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

33


----------



## Ironman

TGIF
:intheclub:​


----------



## mbsieg

Blitz


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Blitzkrieg


----------



## bczoom

Ironchef said:
			
		

> TGIF


Shoes confuse you?

*T*oes
*G*o
*I*n
*F*irst


----------



## mbsieg

Tiny
Guys
In
Forts



Obsession with small men?????


----------



## thcri RIP

Maybe all should just avoid this thread for a while???


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Maybe all should just avoid this thread for a while???


 Is that a white flag I see????


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:
			
		

> I win





NOT


----------



## mbsieg

Humpty dumpty sat on the wall


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Humpty dumpty sat on the wall


Humpty Dumpty pooped on your snow machine.:StickOutT


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:
			
		

> NOT



What's the point of this thread again?


----------



## mbsieg

I just went to the garage and checked theirs no poop on my snow machine?????


----------



## mbsieg

DaveNay said:
			
		

> What's the point of this thread again?


Ask Doc he started it and I do not think he has been back since?????


----------



## mbsieg

bczoom said:
			
		

> Humpty Dumpty pooped on your snow machine.:StickOutT


Humpty dumpty had a great fall??


----------



## mak2

I am suppose to win.  Doc said so.


----------



## mak2

Ok so I am lying.


----------



## mbsieg

mak2 said:
			
		

> I am suppose to win.  Doc said so.


All I see is blaaaa blaaaaa blaaaa blaaaaa!


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I just went to the garage and checked theirs no poop on my snow machine?????


You looked *ON*, did you check IN


----------



## mbsieg

bczoom said:
			
		

> You looked *ON*, did you check IN


CRAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> CRAP!!!!!!!!!!


EXACTLY!!! (literally)


----------



## Spiffy1

Would Humpty Dumpty poop be "chicken sh*t"? Or perhaps egg salad.....


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> What's the point of this thread again?




I am not sure anyone knows.  Doc you started this thing, where you been??


----------



## mbsieg

Bushy Bushy Black Bush????


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Kwiens

34


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Post 486, will this get to 2000?


----------



## Ice Queen

Probably.


----------



## Kwiens

35


----------



## thcri RIP

A goal a while back was set to get 10,000 views.  We have a ways to go.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> A goal a while back was set to get 10,000 views.  We have a ways to go.


All I have is time???????


----------



## mak2




----------



## dzalphakilo

*What*


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> *What*


 
DO


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> DO


 
You


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> You


 
Know


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Know


 

this


----------



## mbsieg

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> DO



 Trees Do leave!!!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Trees Do leave!!!!


 
Break


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Break


 
will


----------



## dzalphakilo

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> will


 
What do you know, post number 500 in this thread!
I need to get a life, how about you!?


----------



## mbsieg

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

36


----------



## mbsieg

Kahlua


----------



## Deadly Sushi

What do we win?


----------



## mbsieg

No one Knows????????? Doc has not told us yet????


----------



## thcri RIP

hey after ten hours on the road today I am back


----------



## Doc

mbsieg said:
			
		

> No one Knows????????? Doc has not told us yet????



That's because it's a BIG Secret!   I feel safe in saying it is something most everyone wants.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Doc said:
			
		

> That's because it's a BIG Secret! I feel safe in saying it is something most everyone wants.


 
Doc, please let the ladies out there know that I'm spoken for. For the guys, swing which ever way you want, but you won't be swinging on my rope


----------



## mbsieg

Hello all?


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc is already sending the gift to me since he knows I will win.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I want to know what we win!!!


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Doc is already sending the gift to me since he knows I will win.


----------



## Kwiens

37


----------



## mbsieg

dunkin donuts


----------



## HulaMac




----------



## REDDOGTWO

516


----------



## Ice Queen

It gets dafter, but what the hell..................!


----------



## Kwiens

38


----------



## Kwiens

39


----------



## mbsieg

Burger King


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

>





We will see


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Lions


----------



## thcri RIP

tigers


----------



## bczoom

and bears


----------



## mbsieg

OH MY!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsmitro

"Mashed potatoes, gravy, and cranberry sauce, WHHHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUOOOOO!!!!!!" ...


----------



## mbsieg

Bomber !


----------



## russellmn

Did anyone figure out what ur winning??????


----------



## mbsieg

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## thcri RIP

russellmn said:
			
		

> Did anyone figure out what ur winning??????




I should know soon, Doc is figuring I will win and has sent the award.  I just have not gotten it yet but should recieve soon.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I should know soon, Doc is figuring I will win and has sent the award.  I just have not gotten it yet but should recieve soon.


I think we went over this already????


----------



## HulaMac

Somewhere over the rainbow...........


----------



## mbsieg

Where the moon is bright......


----------



## Ice Queen

And there is plenty of snow................


----------



## HulaMac

Bluebirds fly..........



(I never saw a rainbow at night, unless I was drinking  )


----------



## mbsieg

Crows crow KAW KAW KAW......


----------



## HulaMac

elsmitro said:
			
		

> "Mashed potatoes, gravy, and cranberry sauce, WHHHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUOOOOO!!!!!!" ...



Love this post!


----------



## mbsieg

Purple monkeys>>>>>>>>>>>>?????????????


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Purple monkeys>>>>>>>>>>>>?????????????


 
Spank it wearing cool shades?


----------



## mbsieg

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Spank it wearing cool shades?


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Bunk beds????


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hey, quit using all those big words!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Born again


----------



## thcri RIP

YES


----------



## mbsieg

Born last


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Born before


----------



## mbsieg

Lost


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

found


----------



## mbsieg

600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!:intheclub:


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!:intheclub:





600 WHAT


----------



## mbsieg

Posts


----------



## dzalphakilo

His 600th post. Considering he's from Wyoming, I'd figure he'd be averaging around 10 posts a day instead of just over five 

Dang, beat me to it. Hey, you aren't anywhere near that queer mountain are you?


----------



## mbsieg

Yea I'm lonely I'll admit it.....


----------



## HulaMac




----------



## mbsieg

Wife says "GET OFF THE D!@N COMPUTER"


----------



## dzalphakilo

HulaMac said:
			
		

>


 
If your going to pick em, just remember to eat em!


----------



## mbsieg

You can pick your friends,


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Yea I'm lonely I'll admit it.....


 
Don't feel bad, I just looked, I've been here over a YEAR!


----------



## mbsieg

and you can pick your nose,


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> You can pick your friends,


 
But you can't pick your boogers?


----------



## mbsieg

But you can't pick your friends nose????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Posts



not quite there


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> not quite there


?? I do not get it??


----------



## mak2




----------



## HulaMac

Stop picking on me.


----------



## mbsieg

HulaMac said:
			
		

> Stop picking on me.




HUH????????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

post


----------



## Kwiens

40


----------



## Ice Queen

Pick up a challenge?  Pick a peck of pickled pepper?  Pick me up?  Pick, pick, pick, that's all you do!


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Pick up a challenge?  Pick a peck of pickled pepper?  Pick me up?  Pick, pick, pick, that's all you do!


Sure Ice Queen I'll pick you up where and when???   Anyone else for a road/boat trip???


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

BOOMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> BOOMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, I'm here.  What can I do for you?


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mak2

I am done with snow.  least till next year.


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## cj7

nice 30 pages..


----------



## Kwiens

41


----------



## mbsieg

cj7 said:
			
		

> nice 30 pages..


Yep lots of hard work going on here???????


----------



## Ice Queen

mbseig, best offer I have had for a long time!!!!!!


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

30 pages why not 60


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> 30 pages why not 60


See and you laughed when I said 10000....


----------



## mak2

what does 4 11 9 mean?


----------



## mbsieg

mak2 said:
			
		

> what does 4 11 9 mean?


Where is that from???


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> See and you laughed when I said 10000....




I didn't laugh, I said you have a long ways to go   Now I laugh


----------



## mak2

put your pointer over the smiley in my post.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I didn't laugh, I said you have a long ways to go   Now I laugh


What's this you stuff, their are alot of people here including you.....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> What's this you stuff, their are alot of people here including you.....




a lot of people including me in what???


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> a lot of people including me in what???


Keep it up we will make it even sooner!!!!!  :StickOutT


----------



## mak2

what is 1062?


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Keep it up we will make it even sooner!!!!!  :StickOutT




May I ask what your drinking???


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> May I ask what your drinking???





Jack n Coke!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Jack n Coke!!!




That is what I figured???


----------



## REDDOGTWO

601


----------



## thcri RIP

602


----------



## Kwiens

42


----------



## Deadly Sushi




----------



## Kwiens

43


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

>


 
The title says it all.


----------



## mbsieg

Hula skirts.....


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

>


I think it forgot how????????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I think it forgot how????????




NOT


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> NOT


Did it snow alot their


----------



## elsmitro

*Chicken pot, chicken pot, chicken pot pieeeeeeee*


----------



## Kwiens

44


----------



## thcri RIP

still around


----------



## bczoom

Hang it up Murph...

You're not going to win.

I figure it's going to be either Kwiens or mbsieg.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Hang it up Murph...
> 
> You're not going to win.
> 
> I figure it's going to be either Kwiens or mbsieg.





I just have to pop in ever so often, it is not how many but who is last.  I am use to being last, this is one place I can shine at


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> I just have to pop in ever so often


Don't be gone long...

The mods are going to close this thread at a particular date and time.  Whomever was the last poster prior to that will be the winner.

Oops.  I probably wasn't supposed to mention that.


----------



## Kwiens

45


----------



## Kwiens

I'll donate the winnings to charity!

Kevin


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Don't be gone long...
> 
> The mods are going to close this thread at a particular date and time.  Whomever was the last poster prior to that will be the winner.
> 
> Oops.  I probably wasn't supposed to mention that.




Doc gave me the time and date right down to the second


----------



## old as dirt?

Have just been busy lately and sort of forgot about posting. This should make it good for a couple of weeks or so hopefully. oad?


----------



## bczoom

Welcome back OAD.


----------



## Kwiens

46


----------



## thcri RIP

tuesday


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

47


----------



## thcri RIP

tuesday too


----------



## Ice Queen

Tomorrow is Wednesday


----------



## thcri RIP

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is Wednesday




yes this is true


----------



## Deadly Sushi




----------



## REDDOGTWO

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is Wednesday


 
Yesterday was Monday.  Seven days from today will be Tuesday.


----------



## bczoom

Tomorrow's yesterday is today

or 

Yesterday's tomorrow is today.


----------



## mbsieg

bczoom said:
			
		

> Don't be gone long...
> 
> The mods are going to close this thread at a particular date and time.  Whomever was the last poster prior to that will be the winner.
> 
> Oops.  I probably wasn't supposed to mention that.


I sure hope it is not before we reach 10000 views....


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I sure hope it is not before we reach 10000 views....


You had better start looking more often...

We're hoping pertinent threads get more views than this or the 2-word post.


----------



## mbsieg

Do you know how many hours I spend on this sight a night???


----------



## Kwiens

48?


----------



## mbsieg

And reading every new post


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> And reading every new post




What's that got to do with the price of rice in China??


----------



## mbsieg

bczoom said:
			
		

> You had better start looking more often...
> 
> We're hoping pertinent threads get more views than this or the 2-word post.


 THIS


----------



## bczoom

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Do you know how many hours I spend on this sight a night???





			
				Kwiens said:
			
		

> 48?


That's pretty funny but I think 48 hours per night may be a little high.


----------



## mbsieg

And helping when I can.... Where I can.....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> And helping when I can.... Where I can.....




Your beyond help


----------



## mbsieg

And asking questions when I need answers.....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> And asking questions when I need answers.....




So how long you going to last here in this contest????


----------



## mbsieg

I am thinking my time has come.....


----------



## Kwiens

49?


----------



## mbsieg

To say goodbye.....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> To say goodbye.....



You can't quit yet


----------



## bczoom

You're wearing them down Murph...


----------



## dzalphakilo

Not even close


----------



## Kwiens

bczoom said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny but I think 48 hours per night may be a little high.


 
I tried!!


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> You're wearing them down Murph...




I don't think so.  I think they have life yet.  But it would have been neat for Doc to set a time that no one knew to close this thread.  That would have made it interesting.  The like the lottery the luck the of the post.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> You can't quit yet


WA WAAAAAAA!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Now


----------



## REDDOGTWO

is


----------



## REDDOGTWO

the


----------



## REDDOGTWO

time


----------



## REDDOGTWO

to


----------



## REDDOGTWO

end


----------



## REDDOGTWO

this


----------



## REDDOGTWO

so


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwiens

50


----------



## elsmitro

*Winner!!!*

Look a like contest Winner!!!


----------



## mak2

I kinda like Gomer, used to have a Gomer lunch box.  with skunks


----------



## mbsieg

Sorry


----------



## thcri RIP

still here


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> still here


Maybe depends on who is asking???


----------



## elsmitro

*Freedom Fries!!!*

*Freedom Fries*

NEVER FORGET!


----------



## mbsieg

If it is BC I am not ere I am reading/ posting on other threads that are more pertinent.....


----------



## elsmitro

OK, this is supposed to be fun!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Maybe depends on who is asking???




that was me just making a comment that I was still here, not asking if anyone  was still here


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> that was me just making a comment that I was still here, not asking if anyone  was still here


Hmmmmm?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I am still here also.


----------



## cj7

still checking in and posting my my no cents..


----------



## Kwiens

50


----------



## mak2

I WIN!


----------



## mbsieg

Log


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Kwiens said:
			
		

> 50


 
That is your second 50.


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> That is your second 50.




I would have never caught that but then I am 50


----------



## mbsieg

Lake


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Lake



Dang your fast


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> I would have never caught that but then I am 50


 
When you are over 50, it is just wishful thinking for the second time around.


----------



## mbsieg

Loop


----------



## mbsieg

Lap


----------



## mbsieg

Lost


----------



## mbsieg

List


----------



## Ice Queen

Looney


----------



## mbsieg

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Looney


Are we still on for that ride???


----------



## mbsieg

Loopey


----------



## Kwiens

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> That is your second 50.


 
You're right!!  I'll make it right later......  Please forgive me..


----------



## Kwiens

51
52


----------



## mbsieg

Leslie


----------



## thcri RIP

At 50 I am still hanging in there


----------



## mbsieg

Leonardo


----------



## Kwiens

-50


----------



## mbsieg

Lester


----------



## thcri RIP

Kwiens said:
			
		

> -50




Kevin,  no matter how you lay it out, your going to increase in age, you can't just put a few minuses in there and think your younger


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> Kevin, no matter how you lay it out, your going to increase in age, you can't just put a few minuses in there and think your younger


 
Of course he can think he is younger, it will not change the facts, but he can think it.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

700


----------



## Kwiens

thcri said:
			
		

> Kevin, no matter how you lay it out, your going to increase in age, you can't just put a few minuses in there and think your younger


 
I hope to get one year older every year!  I was just subtracting my double 50 post.......

Kevin


----------



## thcri RIP

Kwiens said:
			
		

> I hope to get one year older every year!  I was just subtracting my double 50 post.......
> 
> Kevin




Well that has happened to me every year except on my 31st birthday.  I was sick and missed that birthday so I am one year less than I think???


----------



## mbsieg

Laugh


----------



## thcri RIP

I guess it's about time to hit the hay, it's almost 3:00 am


----------



## mak2

Good morning everyone.


----------



## mbsieg

Lobster....


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.



Good morning to all


----------



## dzalphakilo

Maine


----------



## mbsieg

Lake


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> I guess it's about time to hit the hay, it's almost 3:00 am
> 
> Good morning to all


 
When do you sleep?


----------



## mbsieg

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> When do you sleep?


He really wants to win this thread.....


----------



## mbsieg

Larry


----------



## Kwiens

53


----------



## mbsieg

Liquid


----------



## cj7

the snow is back this morning


----------



## bczoom

cj7 said:
			
		

> the snow is back this morning


But will be gone this afternoon...


----------



## elsmitro

*post Wins!!!*

*NUTS!*


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> When do you sleep?



It was just one of them nights, you get a call from a customer, a big customer that needs help in the middle of the night and I go.  So I got to bed around 3:30 and was back up around 6:00 am.  Tonight I will get to bed early.

This happens about twice a month.


murph


----------



## thcri RIP

I smell a win coming here, over two hours and no one posted


----------



## bczoom

NOT!


----------



## thcri RIP

Who woke you up??


----------



## Ice Queen

Who woke who?


----------



## elsmitro

Fashizzle!


----------



## mbsieg

Linker


----------



## thcri RIP

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Who woke who?




That's right, who woke BC??


----------



## mbsieg

Lister


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Lister



Lister did not wake up BC


----------



## bczoom

OK, if you need to know, Mrs. Zoom woke me up...


----------



## mbsieg

Lap


----------



## REDDOGTWO

730 AT 2100


----------



## mbsieg

Laughter


----------



## Kwiens

54


----------



## mbsieg

Looser


----------



## dzalphakilo

bczoom said:
			
		

> OK, if you need to know, Mrs. Zoom woke me up...


 
What was she holding when she woke you up?


----------



## mbsieg

a Lobster


----------



## bczoom

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> What was she holding when she woke you up?


A laundry basket.  

She got up early and did some laundry and such.


----------



## mbsieg

Leprechaun


----------



## dzalphakilo

bczoom said:
			
		

> A laundry basket.
> 
> She got up early and did some laundry and such.


 
Meet her sometime in the driveway when she comes home during the day, you being butt naked standing at attention.  You may change the way she approaches you. 

Let me know, hasn't worked for me yet.


----------



## bczoom

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Meet her sometime in the driveway when she comes home during the day, you being butt naked standing at attention.  You may change the way she approaches you.


HELL NO!!!

Mrs. Zoom comes in the driveway at about 80 MPH.  No way am I trying that stunt. 

When you say "at attention", are you talking about _oh, nevermind_


----------



## mbsieg

Lefsa


----------



## dzalphakilo

bczoom said:
			
		

> When you say "at attention", are you talking about


 
Code name *Mr. Happy *

Whatever you do, dont mention 

You just might get em.


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

Lizard


----------



## mbsieg

Lopsa


----------



## mbsieg

Loafs


----------



## dzalphakilo

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Lizard


 
That's what all the girls used to call it  Now its just Mr. Happy.


----------



## mbsieg

Langley


----------



## mbsieg

Mr Dangly


----------



## dzalphakilo

What do they grow in Wyoming? I want some.


----------



## Kwiens

55


----------



## elsmitro

*I may already be a Winner!!!*

*Good Morning Captain!*


----------



## mbsieg

Laughter    I did not think it was any different than counting???


----------



## mbsieg

Well, Hope to chat with all of you again. See ya in CA... Smell you later.... I am not through here.... I'll be back.... See ya later alligator, after while crocodile.... "the longest day in ones life is one spent away from his computer" Or was that wife??? Figured I would leave you all with some dumb comments before I leave...


----------



## thcri RIP

OH I will be here for a while yet, I think


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> OH I will be here for a while yet, I think


See ya on the flip flop thcri or at least the flip????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> See ya on the flip flop thcri or at least the flip????




Take care, have fun where ever your going.


----------



## cj7

not much new here today..


----------



## Kwiens

56


----------



## elsmitro

*Mr. T Wins FOOS!!!*

*Mr. T pitties the foo that posts afta elsmitro.  Don't you know that "he is a GOD IN MY COUNTRY!!!???"  Mr T don't gots time fo this Stewpit jibba jabba!  Mr. T gots to go sing a song foo!*


----------



## bczoom

Let me be the first to say that I won't be posting after Mr-T!!


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: Mr. T Wins FOOS!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *Mr. T pitties the foo that posts afta elsmitro.  Don't you know that "he is a GOD IN MY COUNTRY!!!???"  Mr T don't gots time fo this Stewpit jibba jabba!  Mr. T gots to go sing a song foo!*





If I remember right FOOL is afraid of flying and a shot puts him to sleep, I have the shot


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: Mr. T Wins FOOS!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *Mr. T pitties the foo that posts afta elsmitro. Don't you know that "he is a GOD IN MY COUNTRY!!!???" Mr T don't gots time fo this Stewpit jibba jabba! Mr. T gots to go sing a song foo!*


 
A black man in West Virginia that has a mohawk?

They'd put him on the furniture they burn in Touchdown City after a win just for kicks.

Woops


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: Mr. T Wins FOOS!!!*



			
				dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> They'd put him on the furniture they burn in Touchdown City after a win just for kicks.


 
I forgot to add, assuming the locals didn't know that he was a member of the football team


----------



## Kwiens

57


----------



## thcri RIP

This will be my last post.


----------



## cj7

well might as well post up before I leave the office

TGIF!!!!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> This will be my last post.


 
Murphs out!


----------



## Kwiens

58


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> This will be my last post.


 
Things are just starting to get going to.


----------



## mak2

IT's Friday


----------



## mbsieg

Hello All!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*HEY! Maybe its just ME..... but I dont think anyone is ever going to win this thing.*


----------



## mak2

THIS IS THE LAST POST, SORRY EVERYBODY, DONT EVEN BOTHER POSTING AGAIN.


----------



## Kwiens

59


----------



## mak2

stop


----------



## Deadly Sushi

NOPE! No one is going to win this..... EVER!!!!! 
Its like my love life.


----------



## mbsieg

Glump


----------



## Ice Queen

Good heavens are we STILL posting on here??


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Of course.


----------



## mak2

Why are we doing this?


----------



## mbsieg

mak2 said:
			
		

> Why are we doing this?


Because Doc started  it and we must finish it....


----------



## mak2

Oh


----------



## Kwiens

60


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Murphs out!






			
				reddogtwo said:
			
		

> Things are just starting to get going to.





No, last post was just for yesterday.  Besides I won't be able to much other things today since we are having an ice storm here.  Can't even see out the back of the house, sheet of ice on the windows.  Can't drive anyplace as the snowplows are trying to do their best but the rain covers the sand and salt within 15 minutes.  I have to get my daughter in to work.  Going to give it a try but may have to turn around.


murph


----------



## Kwiens

70 degrees with 30-45 mph winds in central Kansas......


----------



## Ice Queen

Just incessant rain here, no change!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Kwiens said:
			
		

> 70 degrees with 30-45 mph winds in central Kansas......


 
About the same in central N.C.


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

Actually if you guys and girls think your making me jealous of your warm weather it won't work.  We have had no snow storms this year and I am kind of enjoying it.   

murph


----------



## Kwiens

61


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> Actually if you guys and girls think your making me jealous of your warm weather it won't work. We have had no snow storms this year and I am kind of enjoying it.
> 
> murph


 
Murph, I was born in Maine, spent a lot of years in the North East, and when I left "real" upstate N.Y, they had over 230' of snow for the year.

I'm now of the opinion that people who actually look for/towards snow and cold weather for sports and hobbies are in denial becaause it's the only way they can rationalize where they live (I remember the first time I went ice fishing on Oneida lake, 10 below sitting in a wood box looking at a hole in the ice, man, what FUN!). Thats ok though, we're getting enough relocated yankees as it is.


----------



## thcri RIP

DZ,

I don't think you could take me out of Minnesota.  I love the different seasons we have here.

murph


----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> DZ,
> 
> I don't think you could take me out of Minnesota. I love the different seasons we have here.
> 
> murph


 
The question I have for you is have you lived anywhere "south" for more than a couple of years?

I thought the same of myself for some time. Now I know better 

Whats funny is my wife is a native Vermonter (32 years in Vt., then she moved to N.C where we met).  I always joke with her that if she gets a promotion and has to actually work on site for her company in Vermont (she telecommutes), I could always relocate with my company which would be a very easy transition.  She just looks at me and says no way in heck is she ever moving back up there.


----------



## mbsieg

Hello all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

Visibility is more like 1/4 mile right now...


----------



## Pigtails

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hello all!!!!!!!!




Hi Mike and Mrs Mike!! How was the trip..??


----------



## mbsieg

Pigtails said:
			
		

> Hi Mike and Mrs Mike!! How was the trip..??


I am still in CA Beth is home holdng down the fort..


----------



## Pigtails

I thought she went with?? Guess not. So, I hear you are not only there for some learning but other stuff as well.. Good, maybe MT and I will get down that way sometime too..


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> The question I have for you is have you lived anywhere "south" for more than a couple of years?




I have been south for some time but not two years.  Maybe I should say you can take me out of Minnesota but you can't take Minnesota out of me.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

800


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> Actually if you guys and girls think your making me jealous of your warm weather it won't work. We have had no snow storms this year and I am kind of enjoying it.
> 
> murph


 
We left to late again this year, there were a couple of cold spells that we were there for, it was cold when we arrived here, however the weather seems back to normal, at midnight 62 degrees.


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

62


----------



## mak2




----------



## Deadly Sushi

This will never end.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> This will never end.


 
Not until there is a least 10,000 views and many more posts.


----------



## dzalphakilo

All good things must come to an end, however I wonder if that applies to this thread.


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## elsmitro

*Mr. T always Wins FOO!!!*

*If you believe in yourself, drink your school, stay in drugs, and don't do milk - you can get work! 
  - Mr. T*


----------



## mbsieg

Hrrr Heee!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Approximately only 6700 views left to go.


----------



## mbsieg

6999


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> 6999




??? what is 6999??


----------



## mak2

bottles of beer on the wall?


----------



## Kwiens

63


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> ??? what is 6999??


Views left at that time....


----------



## mak2




----------



## dzalphakilo

thcri said:
			
		

> ??? what is 6999??


 
I thought is was the amount of times Mr. T had to repeat second grade.


----------



## Kwiens

64


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Views left at that time....


 
One post before yours I said only 6700 views left.  Then just after my post you post 6999 left.  How can it go up?


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> One post before yours I said only 6700 views left.  Then just after my post you post 6999 left.  How can it go up?


I was making a joke remember my math is still horrible....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I was making a joke remember my math is still horrible....




I will remember that for the future


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I will remember that for the future


Darn tooten....


----------



## Ice Queen

can't do maths either.


----------



## mak2

where did that come from?


----------



## mbsieg

Clean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations




----------



## mbsieg

Dirty!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

still here not going anyplace


----------



## mbsieg

Squeaky


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mbsieg

Splinters


----------



## thcri RIP

lawn care


----------



## mbsieg

FFNRP


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> FFNRP




And what does that stand for?


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> And what does that stand for?


I do not remember anymore I was  at that time.


----------



## thcri RIP

Post are starting to get fewer and farther in between.  Are we seeing a drop out here???


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> Post are starting to get fewer and farther in between. Are we seeing a drop out here???


 
You are correct in seeing a drop in the number of posts, this however does not mean that you are going to win.


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> You are correct in seeing a drop in the number of posts, this however does not mean that you are going to win.




Reddog,  I am starting to taste it already


----------



## mbsieg

I have been buisy this weekend. now I am bored sitting in a hotel with nothing better to do for a week.....


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> I have been buisy this weekend. now I am bored sitting in a hotel with nothing better to do for a week.....




What hotel are you at?  I will send you some dancing girls


----------



## mbsieg

Dancing girls!!!!!!!!   Sacramento Clarion At Cal Expo Room Hmmmm let me see...... No I do not think you need the room number just shout Mike and I'll come a running....


----------



## thcri RIP

I'll get working on it


----------



## mbsieg

WORK FASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsmitro

*Mr. T Wins SUCKA!!!*

*Mr. T don't like pickles*


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> WORK FASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



From what I am being told that the area your in is in high demand for women right now.  Must be some convention going on.   However, a couple of my contacts told me they have dancing men available if you wish??  Just let me know


murph


----------



## elsmitro

*Mr. T Wins again sucas!!!*

*Mr. T likes BULLION FOO!!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: Mr. T Wins again sucas!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *Mr. T likes BULLION FOO!!!*





Good!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Hmmmmm????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm????



Did you get out of your room at all today??


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> Did you get out of your room at all today??


Yes convention is in the hotel..   Raining buckets here if it is snowing this hard up top they will have 10 ft at the shootout on Wed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mak2

Hey guys, it probably really does not matter but I did not post anything at or around 7pm last night.  I never remember seeing 2 smilies in the shower ever.  Could someone else have posted that?  It is weird.  Post #826 I really did not do.


----------



## mbsieg

mak2 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, it probably really does not matter but I did not post anything at or around 7pm last night.  I never remember seeing 2 smilies in the shower ever.  Could someone else have posted that?  It is weird.  Post #826 I really did not do.


I do not think anyone actually reads this thread???????? Who cares!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mak2

yea you are right, probably one of my kids being funny.  I just know I was not home yet.  I was just trying to sneak in the last post by distracting you.


----------



## mbsieg

He HEEEE!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Can someone tell me why this is in Junkman's Corner when Junkman has not ever posted here???


----------



## mbsieg

Yeah I think he did a couple of times a long long time ago........


----------



## thcri RIP

Mike it seems it is down to just about you and me?  So are you ready to give in??

murph


----------



## mbsieg

Heyy, No How about you.....


----------



## thcri RIP

Naw


----------



## mbsieg

California Highway Patrol!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

They even mabe me work in CA.... Slave drivers:StickOutT


----------



## mbsieg

CA crane


----------



## thcri RIP

interesting, is one of them workers you or are they part of a museum?


----------



## thcri RIP

What, did everyone go to bed???


----------



## Kwiens

No, you're awake!

Kevin


----------



## Kwiens

65


----------



## thcri RIP

Looks like you are too


----------



## Kwiens

Watched KU beat OU.  Now to catchup with emails.


----------



## thcri RIP

i just did catch up on emails.  I never delete my emails so I have in special folders since 2-02-2002.  I started deleting all of the old ones.  Some for some reason returns an error that states "the messaging interface has returned an error"  says to shut down and restart.  but that dosn't work either.

murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I try to sleep sometimes.


----------



## Av8r3400

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> I try to sleep sometimes.


 
Sleep is just a glitch in the human software which will be eliminated in version 2.0.


----------



## mak2




----------



## elsmitro

*Smitty likes birds foo!!!*

*This man's nuts! - Mr. T*


----------



## thcri RIP

back up


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> interesting, is one of them workers you or are they part of a museum?


They are manakins......


----------



## Kwiens

66


----------



## mbsieg

Loopy


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

would someone help me???


----------



## REDDOGTWO

That would depend on how much you are paying.  It would also depend on what you need help with.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> would someone help me???


Whats your matter????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

300


----------



## mak2




----------



## elsmitro

*Leprechaun Wins!!!*

Why, Why??


----------



## bczoom

elsmitro,

I thought Gatorboy was the only one that used a picture of himself in his avatar.   :StickOutT


----------



## elsmitro

*Ah, the mirthless laugh of the damned.*:StickOutT


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Whats your matter????




Outlook 2003  is literally a piece of crap.  I have been using 2000 for years now because of it's ability to share calendars through e-mail.  2003 will not allow you to do that, it will only share files on a server.  But with time my 2000 evidently has become corrupt so I upgraded to 2003.  I have directories under the inbox that I have never had before.  It won't let me delete them.  I have an personal file that is open but is who knows where it came from, can't delete it though, when creating a new email I can not find my address book, it is there under contacts but won't show up when I click on "To".  I am so frustrated right now.

murph


----------



## elsmitro

*Wins!!!*

Hey You!!


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: Wins!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> Hey You!!




elsmitro are you sure your not lonely?  You change your avatar more than I do???


----------



## elsmitro

*Re: Wins!!!*



			
				thcri said:
			
		

> elsmitro are you sure your not lonely?  You change your avatar more than I do???


Just using it to express the many moods of Smitro today!    Looking forward to getting back to my sweet little DUCK!


----------



## mbsieg

Bla Blaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mak2

*make it stop*


----------



## dzalphakilo

Elsmitro's picture is from the episode "Mirror Mirror".

What a social life I had growing up.


----------



## bczoom

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Elsmitro's picture is from the episode "Mirror Mirror".
> 
> What a social life I had growing up.


And you haven't gotten past it.


----------



## mbsieg

Hello all!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

bczoom said:
			
		

> And you haven't gotten past it.


 
I resemble that remark.


----------



## mbsieg

Lazy J


----------



## bczoom

Lazy K.

_So there..._


----------



## mbsieg

Lazy Susan


----------



## bczoom

Lazy Sally, but she better get her butt in gear as there's work to do


----------



## mbsieg

Loopy Lou!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

sure my computer goes down and you guys have time to post lots of posts??


----------



## mbsieg

Lobsters


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Walleye


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> my computer goes down


   
Damn Murph,

Where do I get one of those?    Do I assume correctly it has to be put under the desk?

EDIT:  Does it come with appropriate protection? :StickOutT


----------



## mbsieg

bczoom said:
			
		

> Damn Murph,
> 
> Where do I get one of those?    Do I assume correctly it has to be put under the desk?
> 
> EDIT:  Does it come with appropriate protection? :StickOutT


I sure hope you did not buy a USED computer.......


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

BLOWES


----------



## mak2

huh?


----------



## mbsieg

Bowels


----------



## mak2

O that is a crock of sheet


----------



## mbsieg

Blondes


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Damn Murph,
> 
> Where do I get one of those?  Do I assume correctly it has to be put under the desk?
> 
> EDIT: Does it come with appropriate protection? :StickOutT


 

Well at least I did not have a cigar?


----------



## mbsieg

cool beans


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> Well at least I did not have a cigar?


Why not?

I really need one of those Murph.  Come on man, hook me up.  I've been at my desk for 15 hours (so far) today.  I need some sort of "relief".


----------



## mbsieg

Classy poop


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> I really need one of those Murph. Come on man, hook me up. I've been at my desk for 15 hours (so far) today. I need some sort of "relief".


 

In the last day and a half I have been at my computer for 15 hours too.  I crashed and am doing my best to get all things back to normal.  I am close.

As far as the cigar and the under the desk thing.  I can't help you.  Well I guess I could on the cigar.  But I know of a guy that could help you


----------



## mbsieg

Bulushi


----------



## thcri RIP

Monica


----------



## Kwiens

67


----------



## mbsieg

Who is Monica Bulushi?????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Morning.


----------



## elsmitro

*GW Wins!!!*

*Highly illogical, captain.*


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: GW Wins!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *Highly illogical, captain.*


OK you have to click on that Linky.........   ????????????????


----------



## thcri RIP

Star log data 67.7.4.56


----------



## REDDOGTWO

930


----------



## elsmitro

*Fat Girls Win!!!*

*FAT girls need LOVE TOO!!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: Fat Girls Win!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *FAT girls need LOVE TOO!!!*


 

someone told me once they were good too??


----------



## thcri RIP

just in case someone posts while I am gone


----------



## bczoom

It looks like Murph is out for awhile.

OK, I'll start...

"There once was a guy named Murph"...


----------



## cj7

gee went on a trip and I still get to post last.....


" who had some turf "


----------



## REDDOGTWO

right


----------



## cj7

oops...

I am last.. darn it!

lol


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Not


----------



## Ice Queen

No I agree, though I am falling asleep.


----------



## Kwiens

68


----------



## mak2

I am winning again.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Not again.


----------



## mak2

Geeze dont you ever work or sleep?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Only work during the summer.  Sleep down here is sporadic.


----------



## mak2




----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## thcri RIP

I was not gone long


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Welcome back.  Getting any  .


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Getting any  .




Gee I had to take a double take on your question.  Getting any, then my browser filled in the smiley.

Yes it started to flake a bit around 4:00pm and turned pretty heavy by 5:00.  By 6:00 it was snowing and raining at the same time.  I have never seen that before.  I am told we could have 16 by morning and then I am told we might only get 3 or 4" tonight.

murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

The weathermen can never make up there mind on how much snow is coming or any other kind of weather.  They even disagree between themselves.


----------



## elsmitro

*Pirates never Win!!!*

*fiddle dee de*


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> The weathermen can never make up there mind on how much snow is coming or any other kind of weather.  They even disagree between themselves.




There use to be a web page that would send me daily the area daily forecast.  I wish I could find that page again and re-new my free membership.  They were pretty much accurate all the time.  Accu-weather, Weather.com and our locals are more wrong than they are right.


murph


----------



## Kwiens

thcri said:
			
		

> There use to be a web page that would send me daily the area daily forecast. I wish I could find that page again and re-new my free membership. They were pretty much accurate all the time. Accu-weather, Weather.com and our locals are more wrong than they are right.
> 
> 
> murph


 
Is it weatherunderground.com?


----------



## thcri RIP

Kwiens said:
			
		

> Is it weatherunderground.com?




Boy, now you got me thinking,  I don't think it was.  But I know or think when I get to my work puter tommorrow I think I have some of the old daily emails and I can figure out who it was.

Everybody is wrong again for our area, now it looks like our storm has gone through until tommorrow and we will see a lot more rain first before snow.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

I AM BACK>>>>>>


----------



## Snowcat Operations

post


----------



## mbsieg

stump


----------



## mak2




----------



## Av8r3400

Bimp!

Wadiwinwadiwinwadiwin?


----------



## mak2

Nuthing


----------



## elsmitro

*Semper Fi Wins!!!*

*Say it!!  Say it!!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

I I Captain, but he looks more like Captain Kangaroo than he does Scottie


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Morning


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Morning


----------



## mbsieg

Balsaming


----------



## cj7

good day!


----------



## mbsieg

good night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

It has been to long since someone has posted here.


----------



## bczoom

But you're still loosing...


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I am in this for the long haul, unless it goes beyond market time.


----------



## mbsieg

Borris


----------



## Ironman

Does this hurt your eyes? Huh???


----------



## mbsieg

No????


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: Fat Girls Win!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> *FAT girls need LOVE TOO!!!*


 
That's not a reason to get married.


----------



## mbsieg

??????????????????????????


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

I am here, just stuck in LaCrosse Wisconsin in a snow storm


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> I am here, just stuck in LaCrosse Wisconsin in a snow storm


My dad said it is the worst storm in many years over their????


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:
			
		

> I am here, just stuck in LaCrosse Wisconsin in a snow storm


We will have to tax you for that.  (it wouldn't suprise me if our idiot governer proposed that)

Have a few spotted cows and relax.   Must be a few doll house up there.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> We will have to tax you for that.  (it wouldn't suprise me if our idiot governer proposed that)
> 
> Have a few spotted cows and relax.  Must be a few doll house up there.


 

I had a couple of spotted cows and am now ready to hit the sheets.  Don't tax me I am broke.

murph


----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2

think this thread might end at a thousand posts?


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> We will have to tax you for that.  (it wouldn't suprise me if our idiot governer proposed that)
> 
> Have a few spotted cows and relax.  Must be a few doll house up there.


 

This town is dead.  No entertainment at all


----------



## mbsieg

fr


----------



## mbsieg

id


----------



## mbsieg

ay


----------



## mbsieg

sa


----------



## mbsieg

tu


----------



## mbsieg

rd


----------



## mbsieg

ay.


----------



## mbsieg

Su


----------



## mbsieg

nd


----------



## mbsieg

ay..


----------



## mbsieg

Mo


----------



## mbsieg

nday


----------



## mbsieg

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

nope does not end at 1000


----------



## mbsieg

On the page that shows how many replies you can see how many times each person posted in a thread!!! Just click on the number of replies...


----------



## thcri RIP

j;jjjj;j;j;jhhggfdsd


----------



## thcri RIP

j;jjjj;j;j;jhhggfdsd


----------



## REDDOGTWO

1005


----------



## mbsieg

I spelled out Friday Saturday Sunday Monday in those last threads..... It was not Jibberish


----------



## thcri RIP

good night all or at least I think I am ready to pass out


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> 1005


 

ReDDogTWO, when do you head back to North Dakota?  I will be out there this summer.  My father in law now two years after his accident is going to have an auction.  There is nothing there but junk but he is set on  having this auction so I will have to spend some time out there.  I am sure I will get to Bismarck.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

4000 views 6000 to go!!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> ReDDogTWO, when do you head back to North Dakota? I will be out there this summer. My father in law now two years after his accident is going to have an auction. There is nothing there but junk but he is set on having this auction so I will have to spend some time out there. I am sure I will get to Bismarck.
> 
> 
> murph


 
We will head back about the second week of April.  Then we will start to work again.


----------



## Kwiens

69


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Bon Jovi


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> We will head back about the second week of April. Then we will start to work again.


 

I might look you up this summer.


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> I might look you up this summer.
> 
> 
> murph


 
When the time gets close to you coming to ND, let me know and I will PM my cell phone #.


----------



## Ironman

الدولية، التي طلبت تسليم وزير سوداني ومسؤول في مليشيات الجنجويد بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية في إقليم دارفور. في غضون ذلك نفى السودان قصف


----------



## cj7

doing my morning deed of adding my post


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Five hours and no posts here during the day, what is going on? Are you people starting to give up?


----------



## cj7

no 

they all thought I had doen the last post... 

now I am doing it again!

LOL.......


----------



## REDDOGTWO

You are correct, that was the last post before this one.


----------



## cj7

now its this one..lol


----------



## Ironman

>


 
Correct.


----------



## cj7

sneaking back in to be last....


----------



## Ironman

cj7 said:
			
		

> sneaking back in to be last....


Not so fast CJ7!


----------



## Ice Queen

Let's keep shoveling.....


----------



## mbsieg

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Five hours and no posts here during the day, what is going on? Are you people starting to give up?


Nope I sat in a damn airplane all day.....


----------



## REDDOGTWO

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Nope I sat in a damn airplane all day.....


 
That does not sound like fun at all.


----------



## mbsieg

No it was not But what do you do?????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

When I used to fly when I worked, i just slept as much as possible, it made the time go a lot faster.  The longest we ever sat on the ground was about an hour and a half.  I pity those poor people that got stuck on the plane for ten hours and never went any place.


----------



## mak2

I have a job, unlike some of these people.  I work for you government.  er at least if you live in the greatest country in the world.


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> When the time gets close to you coming to ND, let me know and I will PM my cell phone #.


 

I will pm you later this spring.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

Hmmmmmmmmmmm??


----------



## Ironman

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmm??


Last time I heard that was when I taught my girlfriend a new trick. :StickOutT 

How is the weather by you?


----------



## mbsieg

Snow blowing snow GOOD ONE!!!!! Hows the weather by you??


----------



## Ironman

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Snow blowing snow GOOD ONE!!!!! Hows the weather by you??


Blowing snow! If I wasn't so lazy I'd get up and take a pic. Blizzard like conditions outside!


----------



## mbsieg




----------



## thcri RIP

we have plenty of


----------



## mbsieg

I always need more snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

In the last two snow storms we got over 24".  The first storm was fun plowing, today was not so fun.  I was out of town so I could not get to it until it was packed from my wife driving over it and today from the wind we had a 4ft drift pile in right across the front of the drive.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

Friends and fam back their say it is still nasty!!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> In the last two snow storms we got over 24". The first storm was fun plowing, today was not so fun. I was out of town so I could not get to it until it was packed from my wife driving over it and today from the wind we had a 4ft drift pile in right across the front of the drive.
> 
> 
> murph


 
Well, it sounds like you are finally get some  .   

Do not miss that stuff when we are down here.


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

69


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

CHEESE


----------



## Ironman

mbsieg said:
			
		

> CHEESE


Good Morning! 

What do you call a cheese that isn't your own?














Nacho cheese!


----------



## mbsieg

Good chuckel this AM


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Limp


----------



## REDDOGTWO

GUTEN MORGEN.


----------



## mbsieg

Ralph Loren


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

still hanging in here


----------



## mbsieg

good day


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## Ironman

I can read your PM's


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> I can read your PM's


 
You got me.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

post


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

70


----------



## Ironman




----------



## REDDOGTWO

Hören Sie auf, um ich aufzustellen, bin das zuletzt ein.


----------



## mak2

:nosee:


----------



## Doc

Big News:
This thread will be closed at a predetermined time.  Whoever the last poster is at that time will get rep points from myself and all the mods!  
Hows that sound?  This could happen anytime in the next FEW days.  So, get your posts in .....you never know when the door will slam shut.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

:stroke:


----------



## Ironman

No stopping me now!


----------



## Ironman

http://www.hooterscalendar.com/g_month_2007.cfm?ch=5


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:
			
		

> Big News:
> This thread will be closed at a predetermined time. Whoever the last poster is at that time will get rep points from myself and all the mods!
> Hows that sound? This could happen anytime in the next FEW days. So, get your posts in .....you never know when the door will slam shut.


Woo Hooo! How about a hint?


----------



## Ironman

I have DSL.


----------



## Ironman

Outta my way!


----------



## Ironman

Okay Doc. Lets lock this baby down and we can exchange some karma.


----------



## Ironman

Post count is booming these days...


----------



## Ironman

Nude Pics Here


----------



## Ironman

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Nude Pics Here


 
Cool!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

It is raining here.


----------



## Ironman

Hurry up brother.


----------



## Ironman

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> It is raining here.


Do you have your rubbers on?


----------



## Doc

IronChef,
Please, do not follow your own posts.  Let someone else post first.
Thanks!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Do you have your rubbers on?


 
No I do not.


----------



## bczoom

OK ladies and gents.

I know when it's going to be closed.
I have weak morals and can be bought.  For an appropriate deposit into my paypal account, I may divulge the closing time.   Bidding starts at $1000.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:
			
		

> For an appropriate deposit into my paypal account, I may divulge the closing time.   Bidding starts at $1000.



Make sure you send your money to BC prior to 3:15pm EST on the 11th, otherwise it is pretty useless.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Who needs to send money to BC when you are you using a sniping program.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Nude Pics Here


 

Ironchef,  we have a Men's Locker Room.  Keep the young kids that pass through this forum from seeing that stuff.


murph


----------



## mak2




----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> Ironchef,  we have a Men's Locker Room.  Keep the young kids that pass through this forum from seeing that stuff.
> 
> 
> murph


Murph,

Did you click on the link?  I think it's safe...


----------



## mbsieg

Hello all....


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Murph,
> 
> Did you click on the link? I think it's safe...


 

Naw I didn't click on the link.   And your right, I should have clicked on it before I said anything.


murph


----------



## mbsieg

Whats up....


----------



## mak2

I WIN I WIN YIIPPpee.


----------



## mak2




----------



## REDDOGTWO

Were you playing solitaire?


----------



## thcri RIP

I watching AMV.  America's Most Wanted.  Nothing else on TV.


----------



## Kwiens

71


----------



## mak2

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Were you playing solitaire?


Better than playing with myself?  er well was you talking to me?


----------



## mbsieg

Wow everyone is posting now????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> I watching AMV. America's Most Wanted. Nothing else on TV.


 
Gladiator.



			
				mak2 said:
			
		

> Better than playing with myself? er well was you talking to me?


 
Yes.


----------



## mbsieg

Junkyard wars!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Gladiator.


 

Reddogtwo, you have to have more than rabbit ears to get more than just NBC and Fox.  Besides, I have the Gladiator on DVD and have seen it a dozen or more times.

murph


----------



## mbsieg

??????????????????


----------



## thcri RIP

maybe we should now throw in a poll as to the time the end is??   Doc, obviously has a time set?

I will throw in a time, Monday 3:00pm


----------



## mbsieg

Yesturday noon....


----------



## Kwiens

72


----------



## mbsieg

12:01am 4th


----------



## REDDOGTWO

thcri said:
			
		

> Reddogtwo, you have to have more than rabbit ears to get more than just NBC and Fox. Besides, I have the Gladiator on DVD and have seen it a dozen or more times.
> 
> murph


 
We have cable down here and at home with about seventy channels, only about six or seven have anything good on them.  We also have Gladiator on DVD.  We also have Patriot on DVD, watching for the second time today on TNT.  Left home six weeks ago today and so far have watched about eighteen movies, either on DVD or VHS.  Have about that many more to watch yet of what we brought down.


----------



## mbsieg

Happiness is = finding 10$on the street


----------



## mak2




----------



## REDDOGTWO

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Happiness is = finding 10$on the street


 
All that I ever find if any are pennies.


----------



## mak2

I found a 1932 nickle the other day.


----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Happiness is = using the last two sheets  of toilet paper???


----------



## Kwiens

73


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Happiness is =Having a dog lick your face, after he just ate a turd????


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Happiness is = Getting a snowcat stuck because you have soooooooooo much snow!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Happiness is = Getting a snowcat stuck because you have soooooooooo much snow!!!!!!




Happiness is = Murph winning this thread so we can all go on with life


----------



## mbsieg

Ok I'll go for that lets just get this over maybe Doc will give out points for Honorable mention????


----------



## thcri RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Ok I'll go for that lets just get this over maybe Doc will give out points for Honorable mention????




The only problem with getting this thread over with is the fact we won't hit our 10K views????


----------



## mak2

I cant take much more.


----------



## mbsieg

thcri said:
			
		

> The only problem with getting this thread over with is the fact we won't hit our 10K views????


Oh well!!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## mbsieg

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

>



I knew their was an angel among us!!!!!!


----------



## SofaKing

Good thread for my first post..........


----------



## mbsieg

Hello


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Welcome SofaKing.


----------



## mak2




----------



## thcri RIP

SofaKing said:
			
		

> Good thread for my first post..........




Let's just hope your not the last one to post in this thread.  That means I would not win.  We just can't have that.

Oh by the way, Welcome.  Stick around many other threads to join in on.

murph


----------



## mak2

wouldnt it be funny if some guy who jsut posts once wins.


----------



## mbsieg

Lotsa motsa


----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## mbsieg

Loose Lou


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## mak2

:intheclub: what does this smilies mean?


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:
			
		

> :intheclub: what does this smilies mean?


 


Party Time.


----------



## thcri RIP

I must have won.  I tried posting again and now it won't let me.  It will only let me edit so Doc must have stopped this thread and declared me a wienner    So no sense of posting anymore here since I am the winner.


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

You must be right.


----------



## mbsieg

Hi murph


----------



## Kwiens

74


----------



## mbsieg

I lost my robot????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Are you guys trying to win?


----------



## mbsieg

No


----------



## mak2

OOOO i get it, those are records spinning.  I see.


----------



## mak2

and by the way, after all the time you guys have spent on it, I am winning again.


----------



## mbsieg

no yes no yes


----------



## thcri RIP

doc, must have opened it up again????


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Guess it is over with now.  The contest has now ended.


----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Fluke


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Take the hint guys and concede.


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Guess it is over with now. The contest has now ended.


 

Seems to work for me.


----------



## mbsieg

Fuji


----------



## Kwiens

75


----------



## mbsieg

Flipper


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Still trying?


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> ...and declared me a wienner
> 
> murph


Murph,

We accept you as being a weiner but you still may not win...


----------



## mbsieg

Floosie


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Murph,
> 
> We accept you as being a weiner but you still may not win...


 

Sounds like a weiner to me


----------



## mbsieg

Flag pole


----------



## REDDOGTWO

We are not even close to 10K views yet.


----------



## Ice Queen

Still posting?............


----------



## thcri RIP

still here too


----------



## mbsieg

Lawn mower


----------



## elsmitro

Madainn mhath


----------



## mbsieg

leaf blower


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Checking in.


----------



## cj7

more cold weather this week..!


----------



## thcri RIP

Now this thread is getting exciting


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Yes, it is.


----------



## thcri RIP

just a few more people getting in on it.  But I still am going to win.


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Good luck!


----------



## cj7

just had lunch..

now back to work for me!


----------



## elsmitro

^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^


----------



## mbsieg

Lawn mower


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Nap time.


----------



## bczoom

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Nap time.


It must be nice


----------



## REDDOGTWO

bczoom said:
			
		

> It must be nice


 
It is nice.  It was a good nap, have to catch up on my sleep now as there will be no time this summer.


----------



## cj7

doing my duty before heading home ......


----------



## Ice Queen

I am home.


----------



## mbsieg

HELLO ALL!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Hello.


----------



## mbsieg

Whats up????


----------



## mak2




----------



## mbsieg

Popcorn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Still posting here?


----------



## mbsieg

Kettle corn


----------



## mak2




----------



## Kwiens

76


----------



## thcri RIP

Boy is the activity picking up here.  Just in time for me to hit the sheets.


----------



## mbsieg

looseness


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Golden Retriever


----------



## mbsieg

I'll take the night shift boys you can all go to bed!!!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

That does sound like a good idea.


----------



## mbsieg

Well I am on the job no worries.......


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Are you still on the job?


----------



## mak2




----------



## REDDOGTWO




----------



## elsmitro

*Hirams the MAN!!!*

Uh, I mean Rooster!!!
Good Morning!


----------



## thcri RIP

Good Morning Class


----------



## Doc

Congrats Murph.
The cutoff time was set to 7am this morning.  Now go out and buy a lottery ticket!!!   

I'll give you rep points and request all the mods do the same.

I have a new game to start a little later today.

edit to add:  What a great pic Bill er I mean elsmitro.     Awesome!


----------

